# Travel insurance for photo equipment?



## Mitica100 (Jun 2, 2010)

For those of you that have knowledge about insuring your cameras while abroad, please PM some info as to which company you used, what kind of coverage you got and all the good things I need to know about this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 2, 2010)

I just called up my insurance company (home & auto), and asked them about my camera gear.  They said that all my possessions were covered under my home policy, even when out of the house or traveling.   The only issue was that my camera gear was subject to the same deductible as everything else, which is set at something like $1500 or $2000.  

The solution was to add a rider to the policy, which gave my specified gear a lower deductible...the cost of which was based on the value of the gear.  

I do believe I could have also taken out a specific policy for my gear, maybe even one that is optimized for travel.  It's just a matter of calling up the insurance company and asking.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I'll call my home insurance company and ask about the rider. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoa! I just called my insurance and they cover the loss with a $500 deductible! Not bad. It's good to be prepared, I guess...

Thanks Mike again!


----------



## photoguypdx (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi there everyone. I just want to caution you: if your home insurance company considers you a professional photographer, whether you make one dime or not, they will consider your equipment business property. In that case you have ZERO coverage. So I would ask them before you assume you are covered.


----------

